# Off road route from Chester to Warrington?



## Cyclist33 (4 Jun 2012)

Intending to ride from one to the other later -- anyone know any easy route?

Ta

Stu


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jun 2012)

When You say "off road" will canal paths do ?
You can go from Woolston to Runcorn (via Moore nature reserve) by following the Manchester Ship Canal.....that is 12 miles.
Then you can fork off to Preston Brooke and follow the canal through to Chester.......not sure if you have to leave it in places but it should be virtually all "off road".


----------

